# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  LOTRO Private Server

## Nimaasuss

Does anyone know if I can make a LOTRO private server??? Please tell me if it is possible!!!

----------


## MLT

I don't think there is a ps for lotro yet.. I mean its just released, so if it ever will come, you'll have to wait. Correct me if i'm wrong.

----------


## Nimaasuss

LOTRO has been out for a month...it is Pay 2 Play...someone has to get fed up with it and make a server eventually.

----------


## Rezonator

> someone has to get fed up with it and make a server eventually.


You just said it yourself. And clearly one month is not enough for anyone to get fed up so much to go through the trouble of making a private server.

----------


## Nimaasuss

One month is enough for me...too bad I don't have enough programming experience to make one...

----------


## idusy-org

> I don't think there is a ps for lotro yet.. I mean its just released, so if it ever will come, you'll have to wait. Correct me if i'm wrong.



First WoW emulated server was during Alpha.

----------


## Nimaasuss

> First WoW emulated server was during Alpha.


Idusy just owned you perfection!!! 

/dance around Idusy!!!

----------


## MLT

*'*Correct me if i'm wrong.*'*

----------


## Nimaasuss

> *'*Correct me if i'm wrong.*'*


Sorry if I offended you!

----------


## MLT

Np, but l2read  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nimaasuss

> Np, but l2read


Oi! I might take offense to that!!!

----------


## pieofthevalar

Today at june 21st marks the official start on a lotro private server. 2010 is the year! this shall not be an easy task! Thats why we have setup a forum for any help we may require! Please register there! LotRO Private server project &bull; Index page DO NOT Use your in game name or account! Also, do not include any part of your email in the username. Turbine will be all over this!! Thank you... We will do our best.

-Lotro project team.

----------


## Trollblod

> Today at june 21st marks the official start on a lotro private server. 2010 is the year! this shall not be an easy task! Thats why we have setup a forum for any help we may require! Please register there! LotRO Private server project &bull; Index page DO NOT Use your in game name or account! Also, do not include any part of your email in the username. Turbine will be all over this!! Thank you... We will do our best.
> 
> -Lotro project team.


Necropost, dont do it again please, this is even over 3 years.

----------


## AllenRein

After all this time it looks like a couple of teams are having a go at it with interesting results.
lotro revenge: HowTo: Understand 0B000002 vs. 0B004002 packets

Specifically this comment from late last year:
Good to see some people are still coming back to this blog  :Smile:  for those interested, let me summarize where the lotro pserver scene is at the moment (to the best of my knowledge). There are at least two groups able to enter the world with a custom server, move around, modify basic parameters like stats or quests and spawn NPCs/monsters. Where these two groups diverge is their focus:

One group is working with the live client, capturing packets and trying to make sense of them. They have a lot of information at their disposal and an on-demand reference frame but are somewhat lacking in active developers and most of their stuff is inherited from other devs and not written by them.
If you're interested in reverse engineering the live game, you should look up the discord higher up on this page.

The other group is focusing hard on getting a vanilla-SoA server up and running. Even though this is a more complex job without a reference retail server, they are arguably much further along than the first group. They have a much stronger understanding of the data that's available (lotro has A LOT of data on the client if you know how to use it), good grasp of the executable and a clear path to server implementation with only relatively few unknowns. Also more active developers but could always use more people interested in SoA - if you're one of them, drop a message to TheMadFitz above  :Wink:

----------


## AllenRein

Duplicate post removed

----------

